# Are cantaloupes okay too give too my rats



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Because we got a huge one I was trying too get them Peaches but they are outta season so we decided too do cantaloupe but I wanted too double check


----------



## Samesies (Mar 9, 2012)

The "Rat Lady" includes melons in her diet, but I think she mentions something about not feeding cantaloupe from Mexico because of the pesticides they use. I would think that a little bit wouldn't hurt-I probably wouldn't give it to them out of (US) season on a regular basis, though. I offered some to my boys a few days ago and they weren't super into it. My cat, however, will dig through an entire 13 gallon trashcan to find the rind every time.


----------

